# Serious Shipping Damage & delays... Please Advise!



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

I took delivery of my E93 on 11/22/07 and dropped it in Paris on 11/26. I was told by my CA (on or about 1/10) that it arrived in NJ on 12/27 with no explanation for the delay and that it was normal.

Well, I learned today that the car HAS been damaged in shipping. My CA sent me a copy of the VPC Damage Notification (dated 1/10/08) with no further comment. The report shows:

Damaged Location Damage Severity
1) Rear Rocker Panel-Right Replace Part
2) Front Bumper Replace Part

This sounds like serious damage to me. I would like to know how this happened and why I was not informed sooner since the report is dated 7 days ago. Also, I would like to see pictures of the damage.

So, what should I do???

a) Take the refurbished car? If yes, I would assume that I'm entitled to "diminished value" claim... How much would this be on a $60K car??? Also, would this damage show up on CarFax???

b) Reject the car and insist on a new car. This could take months since I ordered a special set of options... black, coral, manual tranny, etc...

c) Reject the car and get a refund??? I would lose out on the tax savings realized when the other car was traded in.

BTW: the damage report mentions "any dealer refusal must be performed by phone... within 48 hours of the date and time above and followed with a letter. What's that all about? Does the dealer have the option to reject the car???

How would you handle this??? What would you do??? What are my rights in the situation?

Current status: the car shows to be with Bavarian transport (according to my CA) but has not arrived in Spartanburg. Is there a way to see the entire travel history of the car from Paris till now. I have been out of the country and I have not been tracking it's journey.

Thanks!

Robert


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Sorry to hear. 

First it doesn't sound like significant damage. I wouldn't worry too much. I had a bumper replaced (a piece of tire struck the front bumper in 2006) and it was good as new.

Second, the car is already yours and covered by your insurance which apparently has authorized the repairs since the car is repaired.

I don't know whether it even can be rejected since it's not a new car. I tend to doubt it.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

I agree w/ JSpira, the damage does not sound bad at all and appears to be fairly ordinary.

From my experience Robert, you should wait and see the car you will soon realize that your concern is overblown.


----------



## gjwilson (Apr 28, 2007)

Another person posted this: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256015

if you follow the link there you'll find out some stuff about BMW's policy on damaged vehicles during shipment. I seem to recall it involved ED vehicles as well


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

First, thanks for all of the replies--it's much appreciated.

Will this damage show up on a CarFax when I go to sell the car? Will I have to make a damage disclosure? If so, then I will have incurred a loss of value. Years ago I was doing an over night test drive on an SUV (with 7,000 miles on it) and I bumped into someone and put a small ding in the brush guard. My insurance paid thousands to fix the damage and thousands on top of that for "Diminished Value"... There was NO paint work on that car.

Also, who would or should have the pictures of this damage?

How do I find out the percentage of damage?

What would you do in this situation???

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

SwampDaddy said:


> ....
> 1) Also, who would or should have the pictures of this damage?
> 
> 2) How do I find out the percentage of damage?
> ...


The answes I believe are:

1) No one... routing and ordinary damages are repaired to factory spec and not visually recorded.

2) See above

3) Nothing, unless you noticed something wrong, to which would be highly unlikely as the purpose of Vehicle Prep Ceneter is to fix and repair any damage from Trans-Ocean crossing.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

The VDC repair center will make the car just like factory. This is not like taking the car to a body shop. The parts are new and they will paint to match with all factory paint and precision.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

Those two repairs are merely minor cosmetic repairs. I wouldn't worry.


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm surprise that you all think this is so minor. Replacing bumpers and rocker-panels and doing paint work on a new car is serious to me.

When I go to sell this car they will measure the paint thickness and will know that it has had paint-work and this directly devalues the car. Also, the only rocker-panel that I know of is a serious piece of metal and not simply cosmetic and would require welding to replace... I assume that the one described above is something different--yes?

Thanks, I really appreciate your input.

Robert


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I would suppose that there is not much to do or worry about until you get the car and inspect it - except ask your CA to see if there is any further documentation of the damage.

We're not trying to diminish its significance but to lessen your worrying. :angel:


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

SD has a legitimate concern. While the parts in question are not so integral that they compromise the vehicle's integrity, I have to assume that the replacement parts will not come pre-painted from the factory, and will need to be painted the proper color locally. And sorry to disagree, there's just no way they'll be just like the rest of the car, simply because the replacement pieces were painted and cured differently. I assume if it's the Port doing the work, it will be closer than a neighborhood bodyshop would be able to do, but it won't be "factory". 

That being said, SD, I think your concerns are a little misplaced, but then again, it's not 
MY car we're talking about, either. Good luck, man...


----------



## gesoffen (Jun 18, 2004)

Many of the new cars on the lost do not have "virgin" paint/body work. In many cases, cars are damaged during shipping or factory flaws are found at the VPC or dealer. Minor repairs are made and you are none the wiser as most cases don't require any form of disclosure.

Remember that the body parts that are listed as being repaired/replaced on your car are platic (urethane) covers of the bumper and rocker - there is likely no metal work involved. The paint work is likely limited to those pieces as well.

Without looking at the legal-eze, I'd assume that with the rewards of doing ED, you assume some risk. That risk is primarily the fact that you officially own the car on delivery day in Munich. What ever happens during your stay in Europe or on transport back to your point of re-delivery, happens to your car and you (more specifically the insurance companies contracted by you via the ED program) are responsible. Consider this similar to a case where after a few weeks of ownership, you bring your car in for service and the technician accidentally damages the bumper. Are you going to demand a new car? If so, you'd be out of line.


----------



## iversonm (Nov 15, 2004)

As mentioned in the previous post, it is an unfortunate side effect of shipping your car across the ocean. If this was a car you ordered conventionally, BMW would fix it in the same manner, and you'd never know about it.

Remember, this is not Crazy Eddie's Bar, Body Shop, and Grill. The VDC body shop is probably the most qualified place to repair you car anywhere in the country. Based on my informal analysis of the repairs they do, it seems that bumper repair and replacement is probably the most common repair they conduct that requires painting. The painting that they will do is of the highest quality, with factory spec materials. It will not peel or be otherwise visible. The paint thickness test will likely not register, as you aren't painting over old components, but painting new ones for the first time.

This repair will not likely rise to the 3% standard for replacement.

Use the following test to determine the reasonable course of action. If you did equivalent damage to the car through your own actions (Let's say you slid into a snowbank.) what would you think is a reasonable outcome?

In other words, as difficult as it may seem, don't worry.


----------



## pharding (Mar 14, 2004)

JSpira said:


> Second, the car is already yours and covered by your insurance which apparently has authorized the repairs since the car is repaired.


BMW or BMW's insurance covers the car while in transit to the dealership, not the car buyer. Probably there is no insurance company involved. His domestic insurance will not authorize repairs without his approval.

Damage to cars in transit is relatively routine. The best BMW body shops in the US are at the VPC. In 2004 in an Italian parking lot I had a right front fender damaged. It was repaired at the VPC. The repair was incredibly perfect. I would not be concerned about the scope of your damage and quality of BMW repairs at the VPC. They will do a great job.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

pharding said:


> BMW or BMW's insurance covers the car while in transit to the dealership, not the car buyer. Probably there is no insurance company involved. His domestic insurance will not authorize repairs without his approval.


If you mean by in transit to the dealership after it leaves the VDC, that is not what is at issue here.

The damage was prior to the car's arrival at the VDC.

Further, it's his insurance. He purchased a policy to cover this as did everyone here. It's not BMW's insurance or BMW.


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

JSpira said:


> If you mean by in transit to the dealership after it leaves the VDC, that is not what is at issue here.
> 
> The damage was prior to the car's arrival at the VDC.
> 
> Further, it's his insurance. He purchased a policy to cover this as did everyone here. It's not BMW's insurance or BMW.


The damage occurred during transit. It would be covered by marine insurance, no?

To Op: It is normal to replace the entire bumper.


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Actually, I'm not sure where the damage occurred.... it could have been marine or on a truck at any point since 11/26.

R


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

SwampDaddy said:


> Actually, I'm not sure where the damage occurred.... it could have been marine or on a truck at any point since 11/26.
> 
> R


not possible - since it was already repaired at the VDC, how could it have happened after? :dunno:


----------



## SwampDaddy (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, a truck was used to move the car from Paris to Belgium... I guess it could have happened during that trip.

BTW: I would like to know ALL of the details of the car's journey... the ship it was on and when it was in transit during each stage, etc... How can I get this information at this point?

Thanks,

Robert


----------



## Gig103 (Sep 10, 2007)

SD - Maybe you can buy/borrow a paint meter and make sure the paint thickness matches on all panels. If it does, then you are golden. I don't think a bumper replacement is necessarily a diminished value situation; as long as the mechanical workings and frame didn't need to be touched.


----------

